# Irish Citizen Married to a US Citizen (EEA 2) Living in UK planning to move to USA



## xkasim (Jun 27, 2013)

I am an Irish National married to an US Citizen

We are both living in the UK
My wife is on EEA2 visa 

We are planning on moving to the USA can anyone give us a starting point or options what we have.

We have a very strong sponsor who will sponsor us if required ( As my wife is in the UK and does not have an income in the USA)

And we would prefer to stay in the UK rather than my wife moving to the USA and then applying from there.

Thanks in advance


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

An IR-1 or CR-1 visa. She starts the process by filing USCIS Form I-130.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Immediate Relative | Embassy of the United States

ensure your sponsor are as good as you think ..once they realize the contract 
they are signing is very onerous


----------



## xkasim (Jun 27, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> ensure your sponsor are as good as you think ..once they realize the contract
> they are signing is very onerous


The sponsor is my Sister and Brother in law. They convinced us to move to USA in the first place and gave the idea of sponsorship


----------



## xkasim (Jun 27, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> An IR-1 or CR-1 visa. She starts the process by filing USCIS Form I-130.


How do we go ahead with that? can we apply from the UK ?

Sorry if this is a stupid question we both dont have an idea of how US visas/immigration works


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

xkasim said:


> How do we go ahead with that? can we apply from the UK ?
> 
> Sorry if this is a stupid question we both dont have an idea of how US visas/immigration works


Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)

Start here.


----------

